# Dogs



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Why oh why do people have dogs if they are not prepared to train them. They can be company for it's owner, but that should not mean it can behave badly. Working dogs are a very good example of this.
I was on a site last year in the UK and a caravan had a very long wind breaker surrounding it and the noise was ridiculous, 8 dogs waiting for food, exercise and attention. when taken all together for a walk it was like watching circus act going wrong. I felt the dogs deserved better
The other side I often wonder is why do they have the need for a dog, who often takes pole position for attention in front of the rest of the family.
Now don't get me wrong I have been a dog owner, a beautiful Boxer Brindle Bitch. I do miss those days. but there is no way I would have let her rule the roost. It is just a dog after all. 
Am I alone on this. 

cabby

tin hat issued and on. :roll:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

cabby said:


> Why oh why do people have dogs if they are not prepared to train them. They can be company for it's owner, but that should not mean it can behave badly. Working dogs are a very good example of this.
> I was on a site last year in the UK and a caravan had a very long wind breaker surrounding it and the noise was ridiculous, 8 dogs waiting for food, exercise and attention. when taken all together for a walk it was like watching circus act going wrong. I felt the dogs deserved better
> The other side I often wonder is why do they have the need for a dog, who often takes pole position for attention in front of the rest of the family.
> Now don't get me wrong I have been a dog owner, a beautiful Boxer Brindle Bitch. I do miss those days. but there is no way I would have let her rule the roost. It is just a dog after all.
> ...


No your not alone, we made the decision not to have any more pets when we started motorhoming. Not fair on the animals and tying for us.

Sue


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

I agree whole heartedly. We have two boxers who absolutely love coming away with us. They are fully trained (a big investment of time but very worthwhile and necessary) and are better behaved than many children. As my wife says "there's only one thing worse than unruly dogs and that's unruly children"! Same root cause though, the 'owners' !!!!

In relation to dogs, I'll be 'racist' now and say that it's the owners of small dogs that are the worst offenders. Almost daily our dogs are approached (in an aggressive manner) by little dogs and rarely are they admonished by their owners.

Raising children and owning dogs is a big responsibility.

Ian


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Why oh why do people have dogs if they are not prepared to train them. They can be company for it's owner, but that should not mean it can behave badly. Working dogs are a very good example of this.
> I was on a site last year in the UK and a caravan had a very long wind breaker surrounding it and the noise was ridiculous, 8 dogs waiting for food, exercise and attention. when taken all together for a walk it was like watching circus act going wrong. I felt the dogs deserved better
> The other side I often wonder is why do they have the need for a dog, who often takes pole position for attention in front of the rest of the family.
> Now don't get me wrong I have been a dog owner, a beautiful Boxer Brindle Bitch. I do miss those days. but there is no way I would have let her rule the roost. It is just a dog after all.
> ...


I think you're just a bit bored and looking fr a scrap :lol: :lol: You know how many dog lovers there are here and what a touchy subject it is.

8 dogs eh - that's a lot of picking up to do, we all know that MHers always pick up (stir, stir)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I would rehome my cabby if I bought a motorhome. They would get right on my nerves when cooped up with them all day. All they do is ask daft, pointless questions all the time and I would want to strangle it after a while.

Just sayin' :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah , and imagine taking 8 cabbies for a walk. 'Twould be like a 3 ring circus with the lights out. And all that cabby poo to pick up. Of course, small cabbies tend to be more excitable than large cabbies, so they do make a bit more noise.

I certainly wouldn't impose 8 cabbies on my neighbours.

I can't help but wonder if the cabbies in the OP had maybe been rescued from a cabby rehoming centre, and therefore they were better looked after and happier than before?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:  

A bored cabby, is it long or short haired?

Could be a hairless breed of course

Aldra


----------



## hulltramper (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Cabby.
I am number one pack leader........... Just a minute,the growler wants to go for a walk,byeeee.
hulltramper


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I suppose I could agree that they were all 'Fare' comments.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

tugboat said:


> Yeah , and imagine taking 8 cabbies for a walk. 'Twould be like a 3 ring circus with the lights out. And all that cabby poo to pick up. Of course, small cabbies tend to be more excitable than large cabbies, so they do make a bit more noise.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't impose 8 cabbies on my neighbours.
> 
> I can't help but wonder if the cabbies in the OP had maybe been rescued from a cabby rehoming centre, and therefore they were better looked after and happier than before?


And if it gets upset is it a crabby cabby?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

An ungroomed one is a shabby cabby!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

> I suppose I could agree that they were all 'Fare' comments.
> 
> cabby


I'd say they were rank.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

reading those replies tells me that I am not the only bored member on here this evening. I have even resorted to watching BGT this evening.   
I am getting close to the off date. new tyres, topped up lpg,bottles, serviced, fuel tank full, fresh water tank cleaned and refilled.washed and polished.sites booked down in the west country.spare rim and red trim loaded, just in case you are reading this.
So if you see a Fleurette west of the New Forest soon, it will be us I hope. Nice large yellow triangular MHF sticker on the windscreen.

cabby


----------

